# Professional Business insurance



## RGF (Apr 24, 2014)

There have been several (at least, perhaps more) on equipment insurance. What about business insurance (professional liability). If someone get hurt by your equipment, etc. I don't want to be held personally responsible.

Any suggestions? I am think of doing a bit of work, not full time, but never the less, what to make sure I am covered.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi RGF. 
For what I do, working on cars, I just contact my prefered insurer and ask for liability insurance for a vehicle repair business. They ask me some questions and arrive at a price. So far it has been acceptabl compared to others around me so I haven't shopped around. I don't think insuring a photography business is different from any other business.
Sorry, I can't point you at a dedicated photography insurer, by the way, where you are will help us help you. 

Cheers Graham.



RGF said:


> There have been several (at least, perhaps more) on equipment insurance. What about business insurance (professional liability). If someone get hurt by your equipment, etc. I don't want to be held personally responsible.
> 
> Any suggestions? I am think of doing a bit of work, not full time, but never the less, what to make sure I am covered.


----------

